
Cirq: A quantum programming library in Python - vtomole
https://github.com/quantumlib/Cirq
======
raximus
Xanadu's python quantum programming library seems to have more intuitive
optimisation at this point

[https://github.com/XanaduAI/strawberryfields](https://github.com/XanaduAI/strawberryfields)

~~~
only_walk
Huh. I've read about boson sampling, but didn't realise you could construct a
universal quantum circuit model around it. Interesting.

~~~
vtomole
Boson sampling is not universal. On the other hand, it could be used to
demonstrate a quantum advantage:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1011.3245](https://arxiv.org/abs/1011.3245).

------
JadeNB
Though it's Python and not Perl, and seems to take the whole thing more
seriously—and, I imagine, usefully, though I'm not experienced enough to be
able to judge from a glance—this post cannot go by without a mention of Damian
Conway and his Quantum::Superpositions module
([https://metacpan.org/pod/Quantum::Superpositions](https://metacpan.org/pod/Quantum::Superpositions)).

------
bashit
Stupid question, how am I suppose to use a quantum programming library if I
don't have $15 million to spare in buying one?

~~~
vtomole
The quantum computer is accessed through the cloud.

